

Ask HN: Can some one point me to starters read on Multi-armed Bandit problems? - san_dimitri

I found some articles but they assumed that I have some background in the area. Can I get a starters guide quickly? I want to use it for news article recommendations.
======
noduerme
eh, not sure if it's a business application or what, but I've dealt with
similar things in code. To me the best way to do it is through recursive
callbacks and modeling the problem over a large data set. Recently I've gotten
into shoveling the output into Eureqa and letting it come up with close-
fitting (unreadable and basically nonsensical) equations to model the results
for faster processing of additional input after the fact. If I understand you
correctly. Sorry I can't help more, it's not my area of expertise
exactly...just something I've (been forced to) dabble with...

~~~
san_dimitri
hmm...similar situation. But mostly an academic scene. Have to perform some
tests using MAB and I am asked to see if I can model my recommendation problem
into MAB. But anyways thanks for the update. Do you have any quick pointers to
start?

